
FCC Insists It Can't Stop Impostors from Lying About My Views on Net Neutrality - hotgoldminer
https://www.techdirt.com/blog/netneutrality/articles/20170710/10071737756/fcc-insists-it-cant-stop-impostors-lying-about-my-views-net-neutrality.shtml
======
posguy
This is real fucked up, a government agency unwilling to remove fraudulent
comments upon request by those who had their identity stolen. Perhaps Karl
should sue the FCC?

